# The boy who sees without eyes



## Confounding (Apr 4, 2016)

This is unbelievable.


----------



## The Great Goose (Apr 4, 2016)

Paul maud dib!


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 4, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Paul maud dib!


Harkonnens are so sensitive...


----------



## Abishai100 (Mar 2, 2017)

*The Righteous Balance?*


The 'experience of perception' must be related to a 'super-consciousness' regarding 'patterned echolocation.' Isn't that how a dolphin uses sonar?

Here's a mock dialogue about general consciousness (I wrote) between Shiva (Hindu god of destruction) and Dollmaker (comic book super-villain who rearranges body parts to make 'living dolls'). This is either very entertaining (in a non-sarcastic way) or very much like 'alchemy.'

What do you think?

====

SHIVA: What if there was a boy who could think without a brain? 
DOLLMAKER: You mean someone who has had most of his brain removed or damaged?
SHIVA: Yes. Could he still be considered a 'living thinker'?
DOLLMAKER: He's still alive! He just thinks with what is left of his brain, and his brain compensates for what was lost.
SHIVA: So the 'plasticity' of the brain gives rise to an 'engram of consciousness'?
DOLLMAKER: That sounds feasible. It's like when the brain uses auditory cues to form spatial maps (as do blind people).
SHIVA: This suggests that consciousness is somehow dynamic and not 'localized' to a single 'structure.'
DOLLMAKER: Yea, that's like a 'ghost in the shell.'
SHIVA:  A blind person running across hills has a different experience compared to a person who can see.
DOLLMAKER: Yes, well, the blind person's brain compensates so his 'experience' is for some reason comparably as 'rich.'
SHIVA: How does this affect our 'quantification' or 'evaluation' of creativity?
DOLLMAKER: Well, if I resurrect a dead corpse with electric-stimulation, 'technically,' the 'being' is now 're-created.'
SHIVA: That could feel psychotic. How about teaching a blind person to dance (so he/she feels very 'alive')?
DOLLMAKER: I like thinking of the serial killer Jack the Ripper as a prophet of 'sight/blindness.'
SHIVA: That is still unusual. How about thinking of Lazarus (Biblical) as a messenger of 'humor'?
DOLLMAKER: In other words, the miracle of brain plasticity may be linked to stress!

====


----------

